# Poison alert



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Warning to Maadi Residents

The Maadi Animal Control Doctor will be placing poison at several locations on Roads 199, 200, and 15 on Monday, 8 April 13, between the hours of 12:00 and 14:00. The poison will be left out for approx. two hours then collected from each location and disposed. The procedure will be repeated on Tuesday and Wednesday 9 and 10 April 13.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Warning to Maadi Residents
> 
> The Maadi Animal Control Doctor will be placing poison at several locations on Roads 199, 200, and 15 on Monday, 8 April 13, between the hours of 12:00 and 14:00. The poison will be left out for approx. two hours then collected from each location and disposed. The procedure will be repeated on Tuesday and Wednesday 9 and 10 April 13.



Is this a posh title for the dog and cat catcher or is it the rat man


----------

